

The Infinite Lives Of BitTorrent  - pmcpinto
http://www.fastcompany.com/3027441/the-infinite-lives-of-bittorrent

======
fakenBisEsRult
My favorite BitTorrent product is btsync [1]. At least in my case it replaced
Dropbox completely and now what we need is an open-source clone that uses
PPSPP [2] instead of the proprietary BitTorrent protocol to synchronize data.

[1] [http://www.bittorrent.com/sync](http://www.bittorrent.com/sync)

[2] [http://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-ietf-ppsp-peer-
protoco...](http://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-ietf-ppsp-peer-
protocol/?include_text=1)

